# Help with concerns. Doe in stage 1 labor



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

My daughter's ND , 2nd freshner looks like she has started contracting more noticeably since 6 30 this evening. It is almost 9 pm now. She has stretched several times since then. She has mostly been laying upright while having periods of heavy breathing. She has also gotten up several times to eat between what seems to be contractions. She has wagged her tail several times also. She has not yet laid on her side with feet out to push. 

Does this seem like she is progressing normally? And if it seems normal, how long does this stage typically last? She is on day 148.


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

It sounds normal to me, as long as she is not pushing. I would think it is just pre labor. Good luck


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you. I have been trying to read normal labor stages while we wait. This is only our second year kidding  we had one bad labor last year. We just want to make sure we act quickly if we need to.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

watch her pooch -- a true contraction will make it sink in like this http://i320.photobucket.com/albums/nn344/endofthelinefarm/reference/IMG_0026.jpg

check out more photos here -- scroll down to contractions: http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/fromheattobirth.htm


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Update.....8am now. 

She continued through the night with the same behavior. This morning she is up and eating. She even went outside for a few minutes. 

She doesn't seem stressed. There is no goo, but our does didn't have any goo last year either until the actually kidded. 


Can she just be lining things up? Do does have per labor? If they do how long before actual labor would they be acting like this.? 

Thanks for the link with pics of true contraction!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

She might of just started that to get the babies in position. How is her Udder?


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

Think I've attached a link with a pic of her udder. Her udder was bigger last year. She has been filling a little more each day. We were thinking she might fill post kidding?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, they can have many hours of pre- labor


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They may not have been contractions at all. It could have been babies pressing on a nerve or something. Obviously she was very uncomfortable and they can look like they are in labor when it is just babies in a bad position.

By the look of her udder, it looks like you have a little more time to go.


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

we didn't think she was going to kid so soon either because her udder just wasn't filling like it had before.... but have read they can kid without a full udder... then she started acting differently so we thought maybe she was going to fill after kidding... 

her breeding was a little different this past year too because she would get breed then come back into heat a week later... she did this several times... we even had her checked by a vet once because of strange discharge... she really has us confused this year... (short cycling?)

the two times that she was breed would put her at a feb 3rd kidding date or a march 23rd kidding date... the way she has been acting we didn't think she was going to make it to march 23rd... she has been hanging back from herd and just so big with kids... and now acting like she is having contractions... 

do you think it is possible that she could go all the way until march 23rd? we have another doe due march 23rd for sure and she doesn't act or look like this doe... she is slightly longer bodied though... 

i appreciate all your input... i wish we had 50 or more kiddings under our belts so that we could feel confident in knowing what is going on with her 

pressing on her nerves seems possible.. i did have a friend over yesterday and she thought she saw her muscles tighten on her side like a contraction too... along with a big stretch...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

I've got a doe who was visibly contracting and had a mucus discharge a month ago. I really thought she was going to drop those kids that night. Well here it is a month later and she's still prego and still has the mucus discharge. With goats just about anything is possible and they do keep you on your toes.


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

that's so crazy and comforting at the same time!  you must be on extra super baby watch! we really try to be careful with writing our breeding dates down and being prepared for kidding time... but am soo confused by this girl's behavior... i wanted so bad last year to see that amber string of goo and never did... was hoping for text book deliveries... i guess all we can do is wait it out until five days past feb 3rd and as long as she is not stressed, relax again until march 23rd ?? just doesn't seem like this girl can get any bigger


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I've about pulled all my hair out and she's steadily munching hay. Yesterday she was all belly, today the babies have moved into position and she barely looks pregnant at all. Hopefully it will be very soon.


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

i love how we stand by their sides with our kidding check lists, and they just sit there happily eating like nothing is happening  ....sounds like she is getting close! will keep my fingers crossed for you that you will have babies soon!! thanks for sharing your story with me...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

The wait is torture.


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

i thought i would post an update on this girl just in case it helps someone else out... 

she was acting off again... this time she would have episodes where her pasterns in the back looked like they were halfway to touching the ground when she walked... then this would go away the next day... then happen again...and it seems her little back toes are pointing more outward... she also likes to stand with her front feet elevated on stairs or carts or hills... poor girl... she is just not one of those pregnancy people that can breeze through like some moms  ... her sister is breezing through just fine 

i tested her with ketone strips(to rule out anything) and she was clear... i evaluated my minerals and she has free choice loose, plus give her dolomite, cider vinegar, vit E oil, and kelp each day in 1/4 cup grain... 

i just couldn't stand it anymore and called the vet out... after looking at poor big "Bella" she determined that she is having nerve pain from the positioning of her kids..and standing the way she does to support the weight of those kids... (she is short bodied) one big reason is because her symptoms come and go... those nerves run down her back and down her legs... those babies are pinching her nerves causing her pain..then when they move the pain goes away..... she did a test where she rolled over each back hoof so that the top of her hoof would be touching the ground.. and "Bella" immediately put them back into the correct position... it's a good test to do if you are worried about muscle issues, like i was... 

the vet said we can even do a little goat physical therapy by stretching out her back legs and moving them in a bicycle motion.. and if she is having severe pain even apply little warm compresses to base of spine at the start of her tail  .. 

just thought i would share in case it could help a newbie like me... this is only our second kidding season and so far it hasn't been text book for us


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

from the picture the kids do not look like they have dropped yet..and her bag is not filled...so she does have a way to go...Most likely the babies are getting big and she is trying to get them in position...you want to watch on her ligs, babies drop and a full bag.....looks to me she might hold out until next month....its always best to go by the last day you SAW her bred....it is your best date...

opps late in the game again lol....sounds like you are doing everything right : )


----------



## shasta05 (Jun 30, 2011)

thanks happybleats!! .. she was just confusing becuase she was short cycling and getting breed then back in heat then getting breed... so we had several kidding dates.. crazy!! so looks like she will have to be miserably preggo until her march 23rd kidding date ... poor girl!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor thing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww sorry she is so uncomfortable! What a great vet though! Good ideas to help the aches and pains.


----------

